# -talan, -telen ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

A -talan/-telen/-tlan/-tlen végződésű szavak eredetileg (etimológiailag) határozószók, viszont ma inkább melléknévi jellegük van és a határózószókat -ul/-ül végződésekkel képezzük ezekből, pl. végtelenül, határtalanul, stb... Kérdésem az, hogy szerintetek mennyire használatosak még ezek a szavak -ul/-ül nélkül, eredeti értelmükben, illetve létezik-e valamilyen szabály ezzel kapcsolatban?

_Példák:_
Feltétlen meglátogatlak.
Szótlan ballagtam haza felé.

_Vagy természetesebb így:_
Feltétlenül meglátogatlak.
Szótlanul ballagtam haza felé.

Köszi előre is.


----------



## Akitlosz

Elég sokféle végződés lekopik a magyar szavak végéről például mostan -> most azaz az-an / -en, vagy a tárgyeset, tégedet  -> téged, szóval van törekvés az egyszerűsítésre, rövidebb beszédre. Pl. jelen időt használnuk jövő helyett és értelmében.

Na ez is egy ilyen eset. Mindegyik változat egyértelmű, így használható. A hosszabb változat a pontosabb, de az első változat a rövidebb, ezért terjed.

*Milyen?* kérdésre  a válasz *szótlan*.
*Hogyan?* kérdésre a válasz *szótlanul.*

Szerintem manapság ez lenne a szabályszerűség, azaz úgy van, ahogyan írod: melléknév végződés nélkül, határozószó végződéssel, amit viszont nagyon sokszor elhagynak, szinte többször, mint ahányszor nem. Nem csak az -ul, -ül, de az -an, -en végződéseket is. Úgy tűnik nem annyira fontos a nyelvben a határozószók jelölése, legalábbis nem minden esetben, mert azért van, ahol sohasem hagyják el, például a köszönöm szép*en* esetében.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem néztem utána, de attól tartok, hogy a "képlet" nem lehet egyszerű (= konzekvensen a rövidülés felé tartás), már csak azért sem, mert már a két példád sem egyforma:



francisgranada said:


> _Példák:_
> Feltétlen meglátogatlak.
> Szótlan ballagtam haza felé.
> 
> _Vagy természetesebb így:_
> Feltétlenül meglátogatlak.
> Szótlanul ballagtam haza felé.



Az első mondat két változata között nagyon minimális különbséget érzek, míg a második mondat rövidebb alakját spontán módon biztos nem használnám (csak a másodikat) és így, olvasva inkább irodalmiasnak tűnik és régiesnek is egy kicsit.


----------

